# Pau Gasol eager to reclaim post



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BARCELONA, Spain -- With Dwight Howard gone and Kobe Bryant injured, Pau Gasol is looking to reassert himself as a leader of the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Knees allowing, he wants to be the dominant player of old who helped Bryant & Co. win NBA titles in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...gasol-los-angeles-lakers-envisions-resurgence


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont think Gasol has the knees to put up 18/10 again, but let's hope he can do it. He could barely dunk last year and was as soft as baby poo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Mike D thinks next season will be Gasol's best ever season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gasol played Allstar caliber ball at the end of the season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

His minutes will need to be controlled like Ducan's were this season to be at his most productive - not exactly D'Antoni's strong suit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Basel said:


> Apparently Mike D thinks next season will be Gasol's best ever season.


With Howard out of the way, it may happen.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> With Howard out of the way, it may happen.


Woah. Where have you been?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This season is pretty do or die for the remainder of Pau's career. By that I mean will keep him relevant or give him a "finished" moniker.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I like his chances - I think he's been nerfed the last few years by being forced to play out of position and will open some eyes


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Nerfed*



e-monk said:


> I think he's been *nerfed* the last few years by being forced to play out of position and will open some eyes


I use the term "nerfed" because of my video game background. I'm curious where you heard it. Is this something commonly applied to athletes or just regular people in general?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

video games


----------

